# Looking to meet new people in Marbella



## arti (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi 

I've seen a few posts about people wanting to meet new people/make friends in Marbella but they seem to be quite old so i decided to make a new thread.

I've moved here from England around three weeks ago and would like to get to know more people. Those that I work with live in Fuengirola, so I'm pretty alone in Marbella! 

I'm currently working on a summer placement and I'm only here until September, but I'd really like to make friends and possibly see more of marbella at the same time.

Oh, I'm 21 and live in the centre of Marbella.. the old town.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

arti said:


> Hi
> 
> I've seen a few posts about people wanting to meet new people/make friends in Marbella but they seem to be quite old so i decided to make a new thread.
> 
> ...


I assume that by "they seem to be quite old", you are referring to the posts not the people. Unfortunately you don't say whether you are male or female.

There are about 140,000 people in Marbella so plenty to meet and get to know.

We were all new here once and what most of us did was get off our backsides and get out there. Go and sit with a book outside one of the cafés (better than bars for your purpose) and greet people who come close if they look OK to you. OK so you don't know for sure whether they might be Brits, Dutch, Germans, Spanish or whatever. If you're definite that you only want English speakers - they tend to stand out a mile - just say 'hi' if they look at you. 

If you want to be a little more adventurous, greet people with "Hola" but don't pronounce the 'h' and drag out the 'a' a bit so that it comes out a bit more like 'olaa' - to a Spaniard it sounds much more friendly than a short clipped 'ola'. OK so maybe you don't speak Spanish, don't be afraid of it. You will probably know a bit, even if you aren't aware of it. 

The weather is quite warm at the moment, so you can start with:
"Hace mucho calor, No?" (It's hot, isn't it?) again don't pronounce the 'h' (it is mute in Spain) and make the 'No' sound more like you dropped the 't' off the end of 'not' so that it doesn't sound as though it rhymes with 'low' The open mouth 'O' sound marks you as English!
"Soy inglés" (if you are male) or "Soy inglesa" (if female) means "I'm English"
Assuming the person you are speaking to is Spanish. If the conversation starts taking you into territory where you haven't a clue as to what is being said then you'll need "No entiendo" (I don't understand). If it really gets sticky then you can go to "No hablo español" (I don't speak Spanish) 'español' is pronounced 'espanyol"

Get out there and try. Frequently and older Spaniard, especially a couple will be more helpful and accommodating than the younger ones.


----------



## arti (Jul 21, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> I assume that by "they seem to be quite old", you are referring to the posts not the people. Unfortunately you don't say whether you are male or female.
> 
> There are about 140,000 people in Marbella so plenty to meet and get to know.
> 
> ...


Okay, firstly yes, I was referring to the posts, secondly I'm female... apologies for missing that part out and thirdly, you've assumed that I've come here to work, without knowing an ounce of Spanish.

I know all the basic points you've *kindly* pointed out I would just like to meet people around my age while I'm here and frankly if your technique was used on me, in a setting you just mentioned, being the introvert that I am, would make me feel awkward. 

But thank you so much for your suggestions.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

arti said:


> Okay, firstly yes, I was referring to the posts, secondly I'm female... apologies for missing that part out and thirdly, you've assumed that I've come here to work, without knowing an ounce of Spanish.
> 
> I know all the basic points you've *kindly* pointed out I would just like to meet people around my age while I'm here and frankly if your technique was used on me, in a setting you just mentioned, being the introvert that I am, would make me feel awkward.
> 
> But thank you so much for your suggestions.


Sometimes you just have to be a little less introverted!

Look a little further down the page of threads, and you'll find one with just what you need.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

arti said:


> Okay, firstly yes, I was referring to the posts, secondly I'm female... apologies for missing that part out and thirdly, you've assumed that I've come here to work, without knowing an ounce of Spanish.
> 
> I know all the basic points you've *kindly* pointed out I would just like to meet people around my age while I'm here and frankly if your technique was used on me, in a setting you just mentioned, being the introvert that I am, would make me feel awkward.
> 
> But thank you so much for your suggestions.


Sorry for the assumptions but you gave so little information.

I have been an introvert all my life (I am 72 in a couple of days) I had no friends nor acquaintances apart from one person I used to work with but we have nothing else in common apart from we were born 2 months and 22 days apart.

When I came to Spain, I decided that all that was going to change. I started off by speaking to everybody I saw whenever I walked along the street. I started only with saying "hallo, good morning" (in Spanish) to everybody and the majority would return the greeting, some would start a conversation, unaware that, at the time, I hardly knew a word of what they were saying (with some of them who really talk very fast and in "Castillero" I still have difficulty in understanding them  ). I reckon, at a guess I now have at least a hundred acquaintances who don't just say Hello but stop for a conversation. I am no longer the introvert that I once was. I speak to all from children to 90+year olds and they all speak back and often will even get in first. Just a bit over a year ago I got taken into hospital with a mild heart attack and my wife was amazed at the number of people who came up to her and asked how I was. I haven't a clue as to who half of them could have been. 

So I don't accept the excuse that you are an introvert- don't grow up like me lacking friends and acquaintances with whom you can share a moment of happiness, a moment of grief or just a moment of companionship. Get out there and if people don't come to you - go to them. You're smart and canny enough not to involve yourself with the wrong people, just don't be an introverted loner, please!


----------



## arti (Jul 21, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry for the assumptions but you gave so little information.
> 
> I have been an introvert all my life (I am 72 in a couple of days) I had no friends nor acquaintances apart from one person I used to work with but we have nothing else in common apart from we were born 2 months and 22 days apart.
> 
> ...


I apologise for being so vague. I'll make the effort to talk to people, and I myself am trying to be more outgoing. 

Your story has inspired me even more!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

arti said:


> I apologise for being so vague. I'll make the effort to talk to people, and I myself am trying to be more outgoing.
> 
> Your story has inspired me even more!


That really was a lovely post, Baldi!

Arti, be sure to look down the page for the other thread of people looking for friends in Marbella.

There's also a Facebook group, sorry I don't know the name, but it's for people like you in Marbella, to meet, make friends, have lunch and do some other activities.


----------



## Grievesy73 (Jul 10, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry for the assumptions but you gave so little information.
> 
> I have been an introvert all my life (I am 72 in a couple of days) I had no friends nor acquaintances apart from one person I used to work with but we have nothing else in common apart from we were born 2 months and 22 days apart.
> 
> ...


A lovely story Baldi and very inspiring. Good for you and happy birthday too


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

Hi,

This previous thread should be right up your street 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/126762-looking-friends-marbella.html


----------



## Recruitment30 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Meeting*



arti said:


> Hi
> 
> I've seen a few posts about people wanting to meet new people/make friends in Marbella but they seem to be quite old so i decided to make a new thread.
> 
> ...


----------

